# Buffing Wheel Bushings????



## Kroll (Mar 6, 2015)

Afternoon guys,have a question about bushing if that is the correct name.I have a 8" bench grinder that has a 5/8 shaft,I also have several buffing wheels that has a 1" bore I guess for a grinder with a 1" shaft.On one of my older grinders the wheels have a white plastic sleeve that is 1" diameter with a 5/8 bore so that the wheels fits the grinder.Where can a person find these and what are they called?Tks guys kroll


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 6, 2015)

I always made my own bushings. But maybe someone on here knows where to get them.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 6, 2015)

If you look real hard you should find what you need in a pice Al stock laying around your shop. Jst grab a pic of round stoc aand cut away everything that doesn't look like the bushing.  I just make what I need from Al For buffing wheels I use 1 1/2" stock so it has a shoulder on one side.


----------



## Franko (Mar 6, 2015)

They are called reducing bushing adapters for a bench grinder. You can find them on Amazon. They come nested in several sizes. I've seen them in some hardware stores, too — back when there used to be hardware stores.


----------



## ebgb68 (Mar 7, 2015)

Frank is right we carry the bushings under the Forney brand at our hardware store. Most home and ranch or TSC farm stores carry Forney welding supplies .


----------



## george wilson (Mar 7, 2015)

Your bushing will have to be considerably narrower than the buffing wheel,or when the wheel gets squeezed,it'l hit the bushing,and not tighten the wheel. But,you'll find that out soon enough.


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 7, 2015)

my bench grinder has washers that are concaved to grab the wheels out further. So I make my bushing the same width as the wheel.


----------



## george wilson (Mar 7, 2015)

My washers are hollow too,but buffing wheels might squeeze too far in for the washers to be effective. Only one way to find out. I've only ever used wheels with either the correct size hole,or those that "thread" up on the threaded taper shafts,and just use a very small hole in the wheel. Those are so much faster to change if you're using different compound on various wheels for coarse and finish buffing.


----------

